# Just joining for extreme input



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

I plan halloween the second halloween ends the first year i have done this was in 2010 I had a budget of 2 dollers i pulled it off with a bit of dumpster help and it went off with a hit I loved halloween soo much i have bought a few things 2 sets of 3 tombstones a cheap fog machine a ghost/mummy that has a motor on the top so it travels around the graveyard spiderwebs and creepy curtains but now i have ideas to do so much more this time make it actually


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!
Now take a deep breath and look around - no shortage of good ideas here!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You have the correct attitude to be here (kinda crazy). The fact that you did your fist Halloween on $2 is another plus. Buying props can be ok, but making them is what we are all about. Dumpster diving and shopping at Kurb's ( thats going through other peoples trash on the nite before its picked up) is raised to an art form. 
At the top of the page you will find a heading called "All Albums", this will let you see all the albums of all the members here. Also here is a link to a list of projects you may want to look at.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, hawk


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum Dead Hawk! You will have the best time seeing all the masters here, these guys are amazing! But I warn you...once you start...you will NEVER STOP!!!!Wahahahahahahaha...


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome! tons of great DIY projects here for small budgets


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Pumpkin5 is right!, once you start you can't stop! Kind of like Lay's Potato Chips, can't eat just one! 

Welcome to the ride!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard! Dumpster diving is a fantastic way to get some "free to me" items....


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Dead Hawk!! This is thee place to find like minded people. You'll have a ball!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome Hawk - tis an amazing place for inspiration!!!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey there and welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to sleepless nights due to not wanting to leave the forum of a minute. You might miss something. lol.
Lots of great people and ideas here. Have fun and welcome to the mayham.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

ladysherry said:


> Welcome to sleepless nights due to not wanting to leave the forum of a minute. You might miss something. lol.
> Lots of great people and ideas here. Have fun and welcome to the mayham.


I know what you mean i sometimes stay up for hours waiting and reloading the page for new things to love and try to build


----------

